# Sera Floradepot



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone have expierence with this additive? Good for long-term?


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

pse pse... I have it and am thinking about changing it

I believe that you can save money doing your own substrate in accordance with your projected aquarium.


----------

